# Looking for discontinued canvas-paper



## Steven Gordon (Apr 10, 2019)

Help! I'm trying to locate a roll of discontinued Utrecht brand artist canvas-paper. I know that somewhere out there in the wide wide world-wide web someone still has this product that I am desperate to locate. It is a 'canvas paper' painting surface that has been discontinued by the manufacturer. I’'ve used it for years and assumed, wrongly, that it would always be there for me. I know there has to be a supply somewhere, large or small, partially used or new, and although I’'ve tried connecting online to dozens of people and businesses and manufacturers in the U.S and Europe I still cannot find it or a comparable canvas paper in a wide format roll. The product was manufactured for Utrecht Art Supplies and had their brand name on it. It was a roll of Canvas Paper 36 1/2” x 10 yds and the Utrecht SKU number was 37200. It is a shiny primed heavy paper with a smooth texture of canvas. Utrecht will not tell me who the manufacturer was. Does anyone have an idea how to get the word out to people who might have a leftover supply of this canvas paper? I’ve tried art schools, art supply stores, artist’s help networks and art supply or paper manufacturing websites and have hit a brick wall. There is a product - Canson Figueras Canvas Paper that is available in rolls in the UK and NZ but not in the U.S. and it's not as great a working surface as the Utrecht product was. Is there a social media method to make this happen? Please send me any ideas you may have. It would be so appreciated! 
Steven Gordon 
Napa, CA
[email protected]


----------

